# Parallel universes thread



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Fans of DC Comics (and other sci-fi of course) will appreciate this......

http://www.universetoday.com/2010/01/18/searching-for-life-in-the-multiverse/


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I wonder if they celebrate Halloween in the multiverses?


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

http://www.foxnews.com/scitech/2010/04/05/freaky-physics-proves-parallel-universes/?test=faces


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Very interesting! There has to be more to it though. One can tap a tuning fork and claim it moved and stayed in one spot at the same time due to illusion. The truth with the fork is that because it vibrates, we see it in several different positions at any given time, thus making it look as though it were simultaneously in several places at once. Methinks the article may oversimplify the theory for the readers, but still- very neat!


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

Very interesting stuff! 

...channeling Sheldon Cooper......


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Supposedly everyone has a counterpart in all the multiverses. I wonder if mine
is playing games on about a zillion forums right now?


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

nixie said:


> Very interesting stuff!
> 
> ...channeling Sheldon Cooper......


oh if only Sheldon Cooper was real....That would make me very happy.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

More fun with infinite earths.

http://www.newscientist.com/article...angers-may-explain-quantum-probabilities.html


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Some folks had a tad bit too much time on their hands


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Perhaps some of us, I mean them (just because I have a beard doesn't mean I'm the evil version of Spooky1 ) have already crossed over to our universe.


----------



## randomr8 (Oct 24, 2009)

I always enjoyed the way the original Star Trek dealt with parallels of earth in our universe (and others, now that I reminisce a little more) . No reason it couldn't happen that way as well. So now we have multiple parallel earths in each universe. Then you can start working with "Sliders".
WOOT! 

My brain just exploded. Time for a newkeyboard....


----------



## JohnTerror (Aug 28, 2010)

As a big fan of DC Comics, I grew up on the idea of Earth-1, Earth-2, Earth-3, Earth-S, Earth-X, and the all the rest! A fascinating idea...similar Earths, separated by dimensional shifts.


----------



## freakywoman (Oct 8, 2008)

fringe !!!!! ♥


----------

